# Exeter Show Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


11 on the rally listy and only one confirmed 8O come on folks get booking you only have till the 26th Feb to book to get it at a very reduced price as well.


Jacquie


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I sent mine off this morning, honest! Chasper.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Exeter rally*

would send confirmation if I could print off the form? Can I just copy it out by hand and use that?
curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Chasper well done that man  

CurlyBoy George ain't you got a printer :roll: you could copy it and e.mail it to Apple Tree with your details or give them a ring.


Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Exeter*

Thanks Jaquie, I have got a printer but need new ink cartridges :roll: keep forgetting to take the numbers when we go shopping! Men eh!!!!!!!
curlyboy


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*exeter rally*

have had confirmation from appletree for rally booking,can you now confirm our place with electric,many thanks sandie and ed.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

CurlyBoy George right get to it now no more excuses :lol: 


jasonb Thank you Sandie & Ed all confirmed now  


Jacquie


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have had confirmation for Friday and Saturday night (no electricity ) could someone please confirm me on the rally list. Cheers Chasper.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Righty oh chasper all confirmed  


Any more now booked and any more coming?



Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well still a lot of you unconfirmed on this rally list :roll: have any of you now booked with Apple Tree?????

CurlyBoy
suedi_55
lindyloot
theorch
pilchard
AndrewandShirley
rhodesiawassuper

Please let us know if you have booked

Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

There are a few members still unconfirmed, could you please let us know when you have booked your tickets and can you all let us know who has booked EHU.

Cheers C&S


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When and where?


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

gelathae said:


> When and where?


Hi,

On the rally page.

C&S


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> When and where?


HERE

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

All booked and confirmed.



> and can you all let us know who has booked EHU.
> 
> Cheers C&S


The form did not have a any indication on it for EHU. We are booked in for Fri and Sat night.
Lin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> All booked and confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lin

It is listed in the rally listing Electric at £20 for the weekend you had to add it onto the form if you wanted it.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Still a few unconfirmed on this rally :roll: can the following let us know when they have booked please

suedi_55
AndrewandShirley
rhodesiawassuper

There is still plenty of room for a few more to join CatherineandSteve & lins there as well. Booking does not close till end of Feb.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to Exeter then????????? and still 2 unconfirmed on the rally list they being

suedi_55
rhodesiawassuper


You do still have a couple of weeks in which to pre book at a very good discount on normal prices.

Jacquie


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi as jac said there is still room for a few more to join us at exeter.If your not keen on shows this a good base for a cheap weekend away.This is an ideal place to visit the area ,and catch the bus to exeter or plymouth.Nice area close by for walks and the coast is close by.lin.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Further to lins post Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and Sidmouth just up the road for the sea air  Or Crealy Adventure Park for the kids and those of you who like gardening there is a garden centre over the road (St Bridgets nursery) or a bit further on you have Ottery St Mary and Otter Nurseries. 
Lin


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have registered for the Exeter show, not sure what I do now, I would require EHU. I think I now need to download from somewhere a form and include a cheque for 3 nights plus £20 electric charge
Heres hoping, never done this before
Any help appreciated
Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Chudders said:


> I have registered for the Exeter show, not sure what I do now, I would require EHU. I think I now need to download from somewhere a form and include a cheque for 3 nights plus £20 electric charge
> Heres hoping, never done this before
> Any help appreciated
> Dave


Hi Dave

Yes you download the booking form from the rally listing, fill in your details and also add on to it if you require electric and send it all to Apple Tree with your payment marking it Exeter show.Please add your user name on here to it as well and could you pm me your surname please. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I,v now sent off the form to Appletree with a cheque for 3 nights (Fri Sat Sun) and £20 for electric. Written that on the form. Presume appletree send confirmation, do I then return here and send e mail or something to MHF rally organisers. In mean time please reserve me a space with EHU
Hope I have done this right
Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

When you added your name to the rally list you should have got an e.mail from us, you click on this link in the email and that will confirm you on the rally list.

Apple Tree will send you a confirmation letter.


Jacquie


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

One question, sorry to be a nuisance but are the pitches on the roads ie Hard standing or on grass. Sorry appear to have clicked on link too soon as I have not got confirmation yet from Appletree. I reckon I will ring them tomorrow
Thanks, Dave


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi dave i think we will probbly have hard standing,but haven't been told where we will be this year,it wont be in the same place we had last year.look foward to meeting you there.lin.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

lins said:


> Hi dave i think we will probbly have hard standing,but haven't been told where we will be this year,it wont be in the same place we had last year.look foward to meeting you there.lin.


Thanks for that, was rather hoping it will be hard standing, I,m always bit concerned with 27 ft Tag Axle. 
Dave


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

hi dave we are hoping for hard standing as well we are 29ft ,we put our trust in lin not to put us in the soft stuff :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Really looking forward to seeing you all, nice to put a face to a name
Thanks, Dave

Incidentally , I have a friend who is joining MHF, is there likely to be any space left at this rally if they want to go (With EHU)


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

i am sure there is ihave just spoken to lin she said they still have spaces i am not sure about electric :!:


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts, will try to sort it out tomorrow. They have just bought a motorhome so are new to it and to this site.
Regards, Dave


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi dave glad to see you will be joining us,if your friend does want to come he will have to book by feb 26th to get the reduced pitch fee,there will be plenty of room.By the way how far west are you ?im in redruth.lin.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Lins, We are at Newquay for our sins. Well, just on the outskirts,
Friend should be registereing on MHF today. When you say plenty of room do you happen to know whether there will still be EHU available, Friends are new to motorhoming and I think they would be concerned about a weekend on batteries for their first time out.
Anyway for the info of the organisers I have now paid money to Appletree (Over the phone) who confirm booking
Thanks to all and looking forward to seeing you all

Regards, Dave


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi dave there should be plenty of hook ups available for your friend,as some of us are not bothering.It will be great to meet you and put name to face,so we can look for you on our travels.lin.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I am not sure how Apple Tree are going to work the electric at Exeter but if you have extra hook up cables I would take them with you just to be on the safe side as the boxes may be some way from where you are parked.

Jacquie


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

We have spare cables so will bring ours.lin.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore joining CatherineandSteve & lins at Exeter??????????? if so please be quick booking with Appletree and adding your names to the rally list


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Can we be removed from the rally please. Unfortunately we are unable to atend the rally this year.
suedi_55


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just received back the booking form today so we should now be confirmed.

TY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

suedi_55 Ive taken you off the list now sorry you couldn't make it


Well done AndrewandShirley yes you are all confirmed  


that just leaves rodeshiawassuper still unconfirmed.


Any more going if so please be quick adding your names to the rally list and booking with Appletree.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to Exeter if so be quick booking as I think booking closes today 8O 

Could those of you on the rally list that have booked electric please let the rally marshals know you have booked it. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

As jacqui said can you please let me know whos having electric as i will be there before catherine and steve,so will need to know who,s going where.thanks lin.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

we have booked electric, thank you , x


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Exeter rally*

Hi Lin, I have PM'd you.

curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case any more of you want to book for Exeter booking now closes on 15th March 2010

Jacquie


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

lins said:


> As jacqui said can you please let me know whos having electric as i will be there before catherine and steve,so will need to know who,s going where.thanks lin.


Hi, We have booked electric,
Thanks , Dave
PS Have also PM,d you


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a list of who,s having leccy so no need to post this but could you let us have an approximate time of arrival so we know when to look out for you.
Lin will be there from Thursday and we will be there Friday afternoon, any problems you can contact us on 07811 301519 my No. and 07721977265 Lins No.

Cheers C&S


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we should be there about 11.30 on the Fri morning.
Lin


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, Should arrive about mid morning Friaday
Thanks,Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Arrival*

........cheers Steve, we will be there on thursday morning, wonder if we will be there before Lin and Pete :lol: 
George


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies, Lin will be there Thursday to set up, as far as I am aware this rally does not start till Friday morning as instructed by appletree, I will double check with them tomorrow.

Cheers Steve


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*exeter*

will be there thursday late morning sand an ed


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Early Friday evening for us.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I have spoken to appletree today and they have confirmed that 3 members have booked to stay Thursday night, but the site is not open until after 12 noon so please do not arrive before 12 o'clock.

Cheers Steve


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Still lots of room on this rally if anymore want to join in.

They have extended booking until 15/3/2010 so you still have a week or so to book to camp with MHF.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

as jenny said there is still room to join us at exeter and booking is still open.will try and make some cake to bring so we can have a coffee and get togther.lin.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on lets be having a few more at Westpoint you still just have time to book and its worth going for a piece of Lins cake  


Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Less than a week to this show with time to book so if anyone wants to still join us you better be quick.

Cheers C&S


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Booking closes tomorrow, 15/3/2010!!!!

So if you were undecided about joining us, it's make your mind up time 8O 8O 

A few more at this rally would be really good.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Right there is nothing like leaving things to the last moment is there! I have just faxed off our booking form for the Friday and Saturday nights. I will ring Apple Tree later to make sure that it is processed. :wink: 

This is on our doorstep really as I store my motorhome in Exeter and did pop along to this show a couple of years ago for the day. 

I will add myself to the list and confirm once I have heard from them. Oh do you think we would be able to bring a car in with us?

I should be with you all Friday afternoon.

Keith and Ros


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to see you are joining us,still plenty of room.not sure about car but cant see it being a problem as c&s took there car last year.see you both on fri lin.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

ps are you having electric?lin.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

lins said:


> ps are you having electric?lin.


Hi Lins,

No electric for us. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Couldn't resist Lins cake, so you got to put up with me for the weekend.

Phoned the nice lady at Apple Catchers on Saturday and did the booking and payment over the phone. Hope the tickets turn up tomorrow so we can have a pair of nights in the New Forest.

Should be arriving on Thursday. I've booked for EHU.

John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking now closed for Exeter Show





Jacquie


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

May well be too late now to get a response, but can anyone tell me if there is a water point available to fill tanks eithere on entering site or when pitched
Thanks
Dave

Sorry, just looked at the rally page water available but being lazy can I fill somewhere with a hose pipe that I carry rather than carrying endless containers.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi not sure how far the water will be from us or how many taps there might be .We have filled up at home,i will be arriving tomorrow i will put a post on once i know what the facilites are like.lin.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi 

Depending where we are pitched there is an outside tap at the rear of the building with good access for any size van.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help and information. Look forward to seeing you all. We hope to arrive mid morning Friday
Regards, Dave


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi all we have arrived and its dry at the mo.we are over by the sheep sheds where we were last year.waste water,and loo emptying, bit of a treck,but everthing else ok.hook ups are not yet in but they hope to have them in by this afternoon.lin.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

*Exeter show rally*

Currently at the above rally/show and its pouring down, hope its going to get better. The site MHF have got for us all is nice and close to the main hall and display area and hard standings. My thanks to those organisers and particularly to the stewards who are, as I post this out in the pouring rain helping everyone and showing them to their pitch.
Sincere thanks to all their efforts are appreciated
Regards, Dave


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Dave, 
so it might not be me being ready for the first weekend of my first season that's caused all this mist and rain wipe-out :wink:

Andy


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

No not your fault, hopefully weather will improve.
Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*exeter show*

A quick one for you peeps at the Exeter show, I was thinking of popping down tomorrow and was just wondering if it was worth the drive from here? are there many exibitors? in particular I'm looking for a porch awning for our M/H.
Hope you guys are not too wet today .
Chris


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

its not a big show, weather has picked up a bit but I have not anyone selling awnings etc. 
Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*exeter show*

Ok Dave many thanks
Chris


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just back from the show and want to say a big thanks to the Marshalls cum organisers and everyone else who attended. 

We both really enjoyed oursleves and look forward to meeting you again soon.

Do not forget if you are near the New Forest give us a look if its only for a cup of tea!!

PS Chudders - 4 slices of bread equates to a bottle of spirites!!!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Well what can we say about the Exeter Show, not a lot their. The best bit was the company of our fellow MHF friends. Thanks to Lin and Pete and Catherine and Steve for their hard work to organise the rally and the get together. Looking forward to the Easter one.

Keith the bigun hope the problem with your motorhome gets sorted quickly.

Rich and Lin


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Well have to agree there Lin not a lot to the show but a good relaxing MHF rally, I think appletree tryed hard all weekend but as for westpoint arena staff well less said the better.
Good to see friends and to meet a few new members, hope Keith gets his van back as soon as possible, let us know how you get on Keith.
And finally good work Lin and Pete I think you have proved you are a good asset to the rally staff and best of luck for your operation tomorrow Lin :wink: 

Cheers Catherine & Steve


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to the marshals’ at this meet. Ros and I are home safe and sound - more than I can say about our van.  

A little background to our van problem.....

At the show we decided (after being talked into it by Brilopad, well I will blame him anyway)  to get the van re-mapped. Increased power and better fuel economy, who could refuse? How long will it all take I asked? One hour, and £295 show special price. After thinking about it over a cup of coffee I decided to go for it!

:wink: I mean after all what could possibly go wrong? :?

The technician turned up around 3pm. All seemed to be going well, just as he expected. To his word it only took around one hour until he said “right that is it all we have to do is start the engine”. Whoops – start error was all he got! After plugging and playing all of his gizmos and toys the immobiliser would not allow the engine to start. Luckily our car was parked locally so he drove me off site to get it as I had to leave early this morning. I have been back on site this evening to clear the van of perishable food and dirty washing and hand over the keys. Our motorhome is stuck on Westpoint and it will be Wednesday at the earliest before it will be fixed. He has to get some special Mercedes equipment sent down to fix the engine management system fixed so that they talk to each other properly and the immobiliser works as it should.

So I am fine and no money has changed hands but our van is knackered for the moment. They are confident they can make good error and have been thoroughly embarrassed and apologetic.

I will keep you all informed with the progress........

Keith


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to everone who came to the show,as said before not the best show,but we enjoyed it .great to see old friends and meet new faces.off to hospital now for my opp :roll: .See you all soon .lin


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks to Lins and co for organizing this event, shame about the weather. I had my van remapped fortunately witout any mishap, sorry Keith. Best wishes for your op and will catch up with you at Easter.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

*Kingquick*

To those of you we spoke about our non evasive (plug in) engine tuning device They are made by Kingquick Technologies. The difference it made was very noticable .This company make them for some of the other companies you see at the shows (£249- £350), we paid £149 through their ebay site.

kingquick

Lin


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Exeter rally*

thanks to everyone for making the weekend so much fun, despite the efforts of Westpoint Arena to spoil it I think I can say that everyone had a great weekend.

curlyboy


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Echo the above comments, thanks to all involved in the organising. Keith will recall I came over to his van when he was having it re mapped and was thinking of having it done at the show. At the moment perhaps it was as well that I did not until Keith gets his sorted. Let us know how you get on. Sorry it did not go as planned.
Must remeber I owe for 4 slices of toast as mentioned above.
Regards all, Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

which company was it Keith ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Great weekend thanks to Lin and Pete and Steve and Catherine.

Thought the lack of stalls was a great touch, as I didn't need a new handbag all I bought was a meat pie and a few pints....how cool is that?
Enjoyed the evening get-togethers and Lins cake banquet,that alone was worth the drive down.

Now looking forward to Helston so see you's all again soon.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife and i went to the show on saturday, travelled up from west Cornwall on the friday spent the afternoon going round the cathedral which as it happened, turned out to be the highlight of the weekend.

I thought the actual show was very very disappointing, especially as we do not own a M/h yet and this was an opportunity to see what was on offer, in the event very little. Not sure, but it seemed the sales people were only interested in renewing old acquaintances rather than looking for new custom, time and again we stood like lemons whilst Bill introduced his partners to George who he had sold a van to 5 years ago. In the end we just walked away.

The layout both in the hall and outside was badly thoughtout in our opinion, time after time we finished up in a cul-de-sac looking at vehicles we had already seen fifty times and not able to see ones we hadn't seen at all.

So 250 mile round trip, hotel and meals for very little return, are well you live and learn as they say. 


Rant over


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The show was extremely poor. There was hardly anything there. We arrived at 9.30am when it opened and left at about 11am having spent about 30 minutes of that in the cafe.

This show was not at all typical - its the smallest one I've attended. The Shepton Mallet show next month, though small, is far bigger and might be worth a visit but those at Peterborough and Lincoln are definitely worth attending even though its a massive hike from Cornwall.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> which company was it Keith ?


Hi Dave,

The company was wow tuning. Thought we might have seen you for a cuppa over the weekend :wink:

Steve


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Still thinkng of having this done but just need to wait till Keith has his sorted. The chap fitting it did seem very helpful and this problem was presumeably unusual. Perhaps Keith could start another thread when his is sorted with the results. for information.
Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I had my Nuevo 2.0 HDI remapped on Saturday by the same company. It certainly made a difference to the performance with less gear changes on the A361 Link Road hills. I hope Keith gets it sorted without too much bother.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all

Would like to say big thanks to Lin and Pete and Steve and Catherine for a thoroughly enjoyable first rally. Met some really nice people , had a good laugh despite the weather and the show. We are now looking forward to Easter in Cornwall. 

All the best to you all

Ed,Sandie and Mollie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Just an update as promised regarding my van. It was due to be repaired today with the special Mercedes equipment used to repair the immobiliser. 

However all has not gone to plan as WOW Tuning have discovered that the immobiliser chip is corrupt and they have had to order a new one form Mercedes. Obviously everything was fine until they attempted the remap so the repair is down to them. :wink: Unfortunately Mercedes are unable at this time to give a delivery time for the chip so WOW Tuning are unable to do much more at this stage.  


My van therefore is still at Westpoint. I am still hopeful that we have it back for next week as we are booked to go away again for a few days. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Catherine, Steve & Lins - great company  
Shame about the weather  
Westpoint - nil point  
Jane's ops went off ok - she's now home with me as Chief Nursing Officer :wink: 
Lins - have sent pm
B.R
Tim


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry you are not sorted yet Keith. I came over to your van to discuss the possibility of having my Euramobil re mapped but will wait till yours is sorted and then have another think. Hope you get it resolved asap.
Let us know what happens if you can
Thanks, Dave


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Keith, If this was my van I would want Mercedes to collect the van and repair it .Speaking with my professional hat on ,the mercedes immobiiser systems are quite in volved as we have found out through our business . If Merecedes repair it you will have more clout with the warranty should it ever play up again especially if you are on the continent. I would have mercedes bill WoW for putting your MH right and would want a courtesy MH whilst waiting. I would be very suprised if WoW have dealer level tools. If you want a non invasive re map have a look at the link on my post earlier in this thread. Best of luck
Rich


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with the above post. Westpoint is a remote place and wouldn't want to leave my van there. WOW have fouled up so they should pay for your van to be taken to the nearest Mercedes dealer.

WOW are probably insured for such occurrences so are unlikely to put up much of a fight.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your replies,

I have just been on the phone to WoW Tuning again this morning and had my say to them. :wink: Of course they have accepted full responsibility for what has happened and are trying to sort it out.  

On the Mercedes front they have had a Mercedes Technician to the van with his box of tricks and it is Mercedes who have told them the fix as apparently it is a know problem (just not to WoW) with a certain batch of immobilisers. Once the new chip is on the van the Mercedes Technician will return to my van with WoW and check my vehicle again to make sure there are no electronic faults. 

My van has been moved to a better location on Westpoint and is being checked by the security patrols so fingers crossed it will be alright. Once again though, I have reminded WoW that they are responsible for my van whilst it is in their care. :wink: 

I do think that WoW are taking this very seriously and have acted responsibly to sort this out. I feel that I have just been very unlucky and that this could (despite not feeling like it sometimes) happened to anyone.  I did tell him when it happened “I could tell he did not do this on purpose” “Oh really?” he said” “Yes because you do not have my hands around your neck!” :evil: :wink: :lol: :twisted: 

Keep smiling

Keith


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I have just had the call to say my van is fixed and working just fine. 

I am not in Exeter today so I am unable to recover the van from Westpoint until tommorrow.

With any luck this will be an end to this saga! :wink:  

Keith


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Keith,
I bet after all the problems you've had you're going to be fairly p****d off if when you get the van away from Westpoint you don't get back to base in half the usual time and with half the usual fuel consumption.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

TDG said:


> Keith,
> I bet after all the problems you've had you're going to be fairly p****d off if when you get the van away from Westpoint you don't get back to base in half the usual time and with half the usual fuel consumption.


 :lol: Yes I would! 8O Still I do have a 30 day full money back guarantee so I will be out and about over Easter to check out the fuel consumption. :wink:

All of the people I have spoke to who have had this done seem happy with it so fingers crossed. 

Keith


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Keith, Perhaps you could give a review of the system when you have done some miles to evaluate. Would be helpful to many I think. Perhaps fuel consumption figures and how you feel about the performance although I know that is subjective.
In time perhaps you could start another thread when you feel you have enough data
Good luck, hope everything is now fine
Dave


----------

